# old Magcobar vessels



## Captian Dag

Looking for old photos of any vessel owned by Magcobar Drilling fluids company. they maintained a small fleet of OSVs from late 1950's to early 1980's . most were stationed in US gulf ,although some went to Nigeria and possibly other locations. any photos and stories or info would be greatly appreciated.
attached are photos from my father's collection


----------



## halepd1

*Magcobar Vessels in Nigeria*

Here are a few photos of some Magcobar vessels taken in Nigeria by my grandfather. I have some more I can e-mail to you if you are interested.


----------



## PatrickLeger

One of my very first Real jobs was deckhand on the Magcobar Satellite. 
Late '60's out of Houma. 
I didn't even have a car. Hitch-hiked back and forth from New Iberia to Houma.
Captain's name was Norman
Second deckhand was his nephew Bobby
I wish I remembered their last names
Engine room man's name was Smitty
In those two years I seen some pretty serious things. 
Tied up to a platform that caught fire once.


----------

